# Another New member!



## Rowena (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi,
Am new to this site - have looked at the site a few times and helped me - wished I'd found it before I had my lap and dye.
Not very far in my and other half's journey of tests - still got some to go before we know what's not working. Have found it reassuring to hear others experiences as not finding it easy with friends/work/relatives who have all had or having kids...


----------



## kitykat (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi Rowena,

Thought I would say hello and wish you all the best. I found watching everyone else have babies so hard too (still do) but I seem to be able to smile and say "HOw wonderful" and mean it now, although it always makes me so sad that no-one can ever say te same to me. I have a good career and so people tend to assume that we have put having babies off because of that and I always think that most people therefore don't know the real me. I'm still only 32 and we have been TTC for over three years now, with no good explaination for why things won't work the way they should. Have you told anyone what is happening to you both? 

LOL
Kitykat


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

and welcome to FF Rowena
The beginings of this journey are both exciting and terifying and I wish you loads of  to stay on what is considered to be a rollercoaster in terms of its ups and downs!

Did you lap and dye show anything specific 

there is a board on here for starting out and diagnosis which I will leave you the link for, there is a thread called loosing it ladies - who I believe are all just starting on this journey too

Wishing you loads of  & 
Let us know how you get on or if there is any Questions you have about FF or IF

~Dizzi~


----------



## leann (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi Rowena,

Just wanted to say welcome to FF. I am fairly new to this site too so I understand that it may be a bit daunting on here at first with all the abbreviations etc, but overall I am sure that this site will offer you support and be a great comfort for you.  Ever if you just need to let of some steam here is the best place for it.

Wishing you every success on your journey    



Leann xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hello Rowena ,

Welcome to FF. I wish you the best with your treatment. I am new to this site too . 
Take care,
Future Mummy


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi rowena and welcome to the site 

U have found the best site was support and advice.

I am awaiting on a date for my lap and dye and feeling really nervous about it!

Kate xx​


----------



## Rowena (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Kate and to Future Mummy, Leann, Dizzy squirrel and Kitykat,

Sorry taken a while to reply... not good at this message board stuff...
To Kate, I hope you read this before your lap and dye - as I found it wasn't nearly as bad as I was expecting. Was glad of some silly magazines to look at as it was the waiting that was the worst. The nurses were so nice where I had it done and was back home in the evening after having it done about 9.30 am. I was quite sore and did feel a little of the shoulder pain people talk about - but some gentle walking about the house seemed to help - and I mean gentle - I was a bit of a slob for about a week! My tummy stuck out for a few days too until the gas went, so was looking a bit pot bellied - but again, that went pretty soon. They gave me ibuprofen to take home which I took for about a week. 
The registrar came round after the op and luckily gave me an all ok although since found I have a couple of v small fibroids whilst having cycle monitoring scans - maybe they didn't feel them worth commenting on - as did have uterus investigation at same time as lap. 
Anyway, enough of my ramblings, all the best for your lap and dye and hope all goes ok.   
Rowena


----------



## ~*mRsHoPe*~ (Jan 25, 2006)

Rowena,
Welcome to FF, I am sure you will make yourself right at home, the ladies and gents here have certainly been my inspiration since joining here since January I am sure you too will fit right in.

If I can help you in anyway to get used to these areas then just shout.
Love MrsHope X


----------



## LisaBerts (Sep 2, 2006)

Rowena

Welcome to FF - this site is full of lovely people who offer good advice and support, I'm sure you'll find it very useful.

If you need any help or just a general chat feel free to PM me!

Hope you have a short fertility journey, blessed with a   very soon.

I'm just starting out as well and found the reply from Dizzy on here extremely helpful.

Help and Help others - Thanks 

Love

Lisa
  x


----------



## Debbie1234 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi Rowena,

Just thought I would say hi and welcome to FF! I also understand what it feels like when everyone else around you is experiencing the miracle of preganancy - why is it everyone is suddenly seems to be preggers when you are trying yourself!!!  

Anyway, hope things work out for you and that you get the miracle you deserve!  

 to all!

Debbie
xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi rowena thanks for the advice on the lap and dye! I am going in tomorrow and have the op on wednesday!

Kate xx


----------

